# Snow Shovels



## farmtruckerboy (Jan 18, 2009)

If you are like me I like to make shoveling fun and fast. I have found this shovel to work very very good. http://reviews.qvc.com/1689/V20372/reviews.htm

I found other ones but I have not tried them out yet if you have please tell me.
http://www.amazon.com/Polar-Tuff-Pusher-Flipover-Blade/dp/tags-on-product/B00120R2XA
http://www.dreamproductscatalog.com/details.cfm?item=10503
http://www.nothingbuthardware.com/737692.html
http://cozywinters.com/shop/wovel-shovel.html?source=base


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

Those pushers are worthless if you have to get the snow over snow banks lining your driveway or sidewalks.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

All I've ever needed.

http://www.amazon.com/Suncast-SC135...ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1232418055&sr=1-4

Plain ol snow shovel...no bent handles, metal edge, or expensive price tags. I can clear my deck, clean up around the mailbox and use it on an uneven surface.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I use a pusher for some places, plain plastic only for wet rainy stuff and a shovel very similar to Mayhem's link- trouble is I wear the steel edge away roughly a season and a half per shovel. I have re edged my aluminum pusher 3 times, and am still looking to replace my favorite all plastic shovels- get about 2 to 3 seasons on one before it's worn into the groves and cleans poorly.

Dustball's right- if you have a bank to work around a pusher is too much work.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

justme-;722719 said:


> I use a pusher for some places, plain plastic only for wet rainy stuff and a shovel very similar to Mayhem's link- trouble is I wear the steel edge away roughly a season and a half per shovel. I have re edged my aluminum pusher 3 times, and am still looking to replace my favorite all plastic shovels- get about 2 to 3 seasons on one before it's worn into the groves and cleans poorly.
> 
> Dustball's right- if you have a bank to work around a pusher is too much work.


This year I'm trying something new with my good poly shovels. I put on 1/4" thick UHMW strips on them and I'll see how long they last. So far, so good- minimal wear on the wear strips.


----------



## 1pfieffer1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Good ol grain shovel, plastic or metal scoop, D handle.........any hardware store or Home Depot or home center.......in with the rakes and shovels etc.


----------



## farmtruckerboy (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks every one for your feed back and keep on replying.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

My favorite shovel always seems to be used by the guy doing my walkways while Im running my tractor with a 11 foot blade and 9 foot snowblower


----------



## kmclawn (Nov 2, 2005)

I use this if the snow is less than an inch for pushing, otherwise I use the w/b snowblowers.

http://www.snoblade.com/


----------



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

farmtruckerboy;722061 said:


> I found other ones but I have not tried them out yet if you have please tell me.
> http://cozywinters.com/shop/wovel-shovel.html?source=base


Farmtruckerboy, thanks for the links. This Sno Wovel is ... interesting


----------



## farmtruckerboy (Jan 18, 2009)

ghlkal;725800 said:


> Farmtruckerboy, thanks for the links. This Sno Wovel is ... interesting


Your welcome. Have fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

http://www.rugg.com/

These poeple make a great backsaver shovel.
I own many and have them at each aptment house.


----------

